# Anybody trying for a specific gender when ready?



## Reidfidleir

Just curious. If so, which gender and which method will you try? I really would like a little girl but I am glad I had a boy first. 
I'm not sure if I should try different methods for a girl next time or just go at things willy nilly.


----------



## mara16jade

I will be trying for a girl. But I know the odds of swaying the gender is so low, that I'll honestly be happy with either. :)

I'll be doing the pH diet for a girl and trying to conceive during times when its more girl favored. Guess we'll see how that goes! :)

What will you be doing?

I hear soooo many contradictory methods on when you should be TTC for a girl: before O, after O, during O... I have no idea which one is correct. LOL


----------



## MillieJoan

We're going to try to sway for a boy (already have a little girl :flower:), but will truly be happy with either. I'm not planning on going all-out on the swaying, though, just timing and position (and maybe potassium supplements, but Idk).


----------



## KatieKitty

We would like a girl, either way I am happy.


----------



## zajm

I would dearly love another little girl. I have 2 sons and 1 daughter already. I know I should be happy with any gender, but I just want a little girl. My oldest is a teenager and she has grown up so fast. I miss the Mummy daughter days/nights. I have them with my sons, but that is all about Xbox with my 12 year old and Batman with my 4 year old. I do love Batman though :lol: It would be so lovely to have a little girl again. I'd be made up either way, but a girl would make my day


----------



## Jenafyr4

We will be trying for a boy... I have two of each, but hubby only has one DD.

We will try position (heard doggie style is best) and for him to ejaculate before I orgasm and also Diet. May sound silly but caffine for him and high protien for me....

Any other suggestions??


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We will be trying for a girl. I don't know how likely a girl will be for us since there hasn't been any girls born into DH's family since his grandfathers sister! So I will be happy with a boy so my son has a brother but will be estatic to find out its a girl! I'm not sure yet which method we'll try.


----------



## Sis4Us

Been trying for over a Year for a Lil Girl... I have 2 boys that need a Lil Sis!! I just turned 37 so I know my fertility isn't 20 anymore :( ! I use OPKs regularly and we where trying W the Shettles method and got a BFP in Oct but loss her after only 2 wks!! 
I'm now we are relying on the Selnas method W no Luck this month and no girl days Charted till April!! Bummer
Crazy thing is all my girl days don't coincide W my ovulation .... Guess that's why I have Boys!! Lol
Hopefully my dr can help me ovulate on the Girl days!!


----------



## sailorsanchor

I would prefer a boy, while DH's family would love to have a girl (there hasn't been one in 3 generations). We won't be trying any methods to sway though, as I will just be happy to be pregnant!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I'm not sure if ill try anything yet but I do know my baby boy was conceived on the day of ovulation. It came five days earlier than I expected that cycle and that is how Thorrin came to be. ;)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We both want a boy first, but will be happy with either! I don't really know the methods on going for either gender but I'm excited to see how it goes.


----------



## luvmyfam

We will be swaying for a girl. We have two amazing boys and would like for them to have a sister! We are going to use ingender and both DH and I will be doing the diet and supplements to decrease ph.


----------



## Sis4Us

mara16jade said:


> I will be trying for a girl. But I know the odds of swaying the gender is so low, that I'll honestly be happy with either. :)
> 
> I'll be doing the pH diet for a girl and trying to conceive during times when its more girl favored. Guess we'll see how that goes! :)
> 
> What will you be doing?
> 
> I hear soooo many contradictory methods on when you should be TTC for a girl: before O, after O, during O... I have no idea which one is correct. LOL


Just wanted to give U a bit of info... U might try researching the selnas method... We have been trying w the Shettles method for over a year W NO Luck... I don't think they take into consideration that some we on may surge days before they actually O and not All DH sperm will live for Days!!:spermy::spermy: 
Just a thought!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

luvmyfam said:


> We will be swaying for a girl. We have two amazing boys and would like for them to have a sister! We are going to use *ingender* and both DH and I will be doing the diet and supplements to decrease ph.

*Ingender?* What method is this? 

We are trying for a girl. I have four boys, 3 with previous H, and one with current OH. I have always felt like there was someone missing from my life. Especially after my second boy. I love my boys dearly!! She is missing from my life, she is!! It is almost as if my soul feels incomplete. 

As for what method to use, I am not sure. I really like revers doggy (where the women lies on top of the man, with her back to his chest). There is very little penetration, yet hits the G spot just right!! (Sorry if this is TMI, but we are all grown women here) I will also try to bring down my ph level. Though everything I have read, kind of debunks all methods. The main thing I am going to do is visualization and manifestation. I am good at manifestation with material things. So hopefully it will work here too!!


----------



## HappilyMrs

Boy! But really just want a healthy baby whatever the gender. Happy to just be expanding out small family :)


----------



## Just1morebaby

sorry about your miss just a few weeks ago....I do hope you're doing ok with all things considering. Did the ectopic cause you to lose the ovary?


----------



## allforthegirl

Just1morebaby said:


> sorry about your miss just a few weeks ago....I do hope you're doing ok with all things considering. Did the ectopic cause you to lose the ovary?

I am guessing you are talking to me. I didn't see anyone else with an ectopic. :winkwink: I didn't lose an ovary, thank goodness. Everything is going well. My levels have dropped down to 0 now, and I have O'd for my first time since, so I am feeling good!! jUst taking my prenatals faithfully everyday in hopes that my folic acid builds back up nicely before we do TTC again. 

I just went and checked out that Selnas method, and purchased the calendar in hopes it will help my odds. As Sis4Us said maybe I was always BD on the wrong days, and that is why I have just boys!! Will try out their diet too!! Cause I am a huge salt eater!! :dohh:


----------



## mara16jade

Sis4Us said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> I will be trying for a girl. But I know the odds of swaying the gender is so low, that I'll honestly be happy with either. :)
> 
> I'll be doing the pH diet for a girl and trying to conceive during times when its more girl favored. Guess we'll see how that goes! :)
> 
> What will you be doing?
> 
> I hear soooo many contradictory methods on when you should be TTC for a girl: before O, after O, during O... I have no idea which one is correct. LOL
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give U a bit of info... U might try researching the selnas method... We have been trying w the Shettles method for over a year W NO Luck... I don't think they take into consideration that some we on may surge days before they actually O and not All DH sperm will live for Days!!:spermy::spermy:
> Just a thought!!!Click to expand...

Wow, just read up on the selnas method! I wish there was a way to get the chart for free. Sounds promising!


----------



## Just1morebaby

We (I) want a little girl SO bad[-o&lt; that I feel like she's already a part of the family! We have 3 girls and 2 boys now so a healthy baby is really all that I can ask for. But I'm going to eat citrus like a mad woman, :sex: 2 days BEFORE ovulation, make sure he penetrates very shallow (TMI, sorry!) and not have an orgasm. I've done my extensive research :book: and those 4 things stick out for TTC a girl. And of course follow the chinese GP. I guess nobody REALLY knows if anything works because it's nature but I'm willing to stand on my head :headspin: to give it a shot!


----------



## Just1morebaby

allforthegirl said:


> Just1morebaby said:
> 
> 
> sorry about your miss just a few weeks ago....I do hope you're doing ok with all things considering. Did the ectopic cause you to lose the ovary?
> 
> I am guessing you are talking to me. I didn't see anyone else with an ectopic. :winkwink: I didn't lose an ovary, thank goodness. Everything is going well. My levels have dropped down to 0 now, and I have O'd for my first time since, so I am feeling good!! jUst taking my prenatals faithfully everyday in hopes that my folic acid builds back up nicely before we do TTC again.
> 
> I just went and checked out that Selnas method, and purchased the calendar in hopes it will help my odds. As Sis4Us said maybe I was always BD on the wrong days, and that is why I have just boys!! Will try out their diet too!! Cause I am a huge salt eater!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I was talking to you and I'm sorry that I haven't figured anything out on here yet:confused: since I am very new to this. I can't figure out how to know when someone replies to me, how to talk to someone directly or how to get my lilypie ticker to actually "show" on my signature instead of just looking like a huge web address :( 

Anyway, I am sorry about the mc but glad to hear all of your parts are ok and working!! Will pray for you a :bfp: when you start TTC. I wonder about that method also. You'll have to keep me posted since we (I) haha want a little girl so bad I can taste it! I too love my salt :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Just1morebaby said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just1morebaby said:
> 
> 
> sorry about your miss just a few weeks ago....I do hope you're doing ok with all things considering. Did the ectopic cause you to lose the ovary?
> 
> I am guessing you are talking to me. I didn't see anyone else with an ectopic. :winkwink: I didn't lose an ovary, thank goodness. Everything is going well. My levels have dropped down to 0 now, and I have O'd for my first time since, so I am feeling good!! jUst taking my prenatals faithfully everyday in hopes that my folic acid builds back up nicely before we do TTC again.
> 
> I just went and checked out that Selnas method, and purchased the calendar in hopes it will help my odds. As Sis4Us said maybe I was always BD on the wrong days, and that is why I have just boys!! Will try out their diet too!! Cause I am a huge salt eater!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to you and I'm sorry that I haven't figured anything out on here yet:confused: since I am very new to this. I can't figure out how to know when someone replies to me, how to talk to someone directly or how to get my lilypie ticker to actually "show" on my signature instead of just looking like a huge web address :(
> 
> Anyway, I am sorry about the mc but glad to hear all of your parts are ok and working!! Will pray for you a :bfp: when you start TTC. I wonder about that method also. You'll have to keep me posted since we (I) haha want a little girl so bad I can taste it! I too love my salt :dohh:Click to expand...

PM me if you have any question, I will try and help you as much as I can. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

ALL of Us Boy Makers must like the Salt!! :)

Look Up the Selnas Plus they are a True French Co. And only charge $50 for 6 mo... Some of those sites charge that for just 1 mo!!

Also if U r Up to it after my MC I was told that U R very Fertile U might want to do the Deed!! 
That is if U R up to it I know it's hard after a Loss!!!
Best of 
Luck!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just1morebaby said:


> We (I) want a little girl SO bad[-o&lt; that I feel like she's already a part of the family! We have 3 girls and 2 boys now so a healthy baby is really all that I can ask for. But I'm going to eat citrus like a mad woman, :sex: 2 days BEFORE ovulation, make sure he penetrates very shallow (TMI, sorry!) and not have an orgasm. I've done my extensive research :book: and those 4 things stick out for TTC a girl. And of course follow the chinese GP. I guess nobody REALLY knows if anything works because it's nature but I'm willing to stand on my head :headspin: to give it a shot!

I Had NO Luck w ALL those methods that's why I went to Selnas... Since U have had both genders U sound like a Nuetral Ovium... Basically u have more Nuetral days than any specific gender!!
I on the other hand Make BOYS... I'm Boy+ Ovium and want a Lil Girl so Bad!! My Boy days outway my Girl days Except for Feb (which wasnt a success:() a Few days in April and May!!! Its very frustrating to say the least. We are trying to be as natrual as possible and turned to science. Hopefully it will work I already have her named and clothes for her!!! She is all we need to complete our Family!!
FYI Look up the Selnas Plus it's $50 for 6 Mo and is a True Paris based Co.
I got only 1 mo from other Co for $50 and they are the same!!
Best of luck!!


----------



## Sis4Us

mara16jade said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> I will be trying for a girl. But I know the odds of swaying the gender is so low, that I'll honestly be happy with either. :)
> 
> I'll be doing the pH diet for a girl and trying to conceive during times when its more girl favored. Guess we'll see how that goes! :)
> 
> What will you be doing?
> 
> I hear soooo many contradictory methods on when you should be TTC for a girl: before O, after O, during O... I have no idea which one is correct. LOL
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give U a bit of info... U might try researching the selnas method... We have been trying w the Shettles method for over a year W NO Luck... I don't think they take into consideration that some we on may surge days before they actually O and not All DH sperm will live for Days!!:spermy::spermy:
> Just a thought!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just read up on the selnas method! I wish there was a way to get the chart for free. Sounds promising!Click to expand...

Look Up Selnas Plus.. It's not as flashy but they only charge $50 for 6 mo 
Way cheaper and I ordered from a different one last month my days are the same so .... Why not save some $$$$$
Best of Luck!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Sis4Us said:


> ALL of Us Boy Makers must like the Salt!! :)
> 
> Look Up the Selnas Plus they are a True French Co. And only charge $50 for 6 mo... Some of those sites charge that for just 1 mo!!
> 
> Also if U r Up to it after my MC I was told that U R very Fertile U might want to do the Deed!!
> That is if U R up to it I know it's hard after a Loss!!!
> Best of
> Luck!!!!

I actually was given the methotrexate shot for my ectopic, so we will have to wait for three cycles, before we TTC again. Other wise we would be trying right now. :nope: One a good note I have O so only two more O's and we are good to go!!:thumbup:

I did pay for my chart so hopefully things will work out they way we want them Cause I want a girl so badly I have been tasting it for years!!

Are you doing the diet along with this method or just BD on the days selected??


----------



## allforthegirl

First of all please note that you do not have to diet to conceive the gender of your choice when using our calendars.

To give you an idea how dieting and SELNASPLUS is closely related we will mention a discussion we had with a gynecologist a few years back. The doctor has been selling our calendars to the families who could afford (calendars were expensive back then) and giving diets to the families who can not. He said he is getting a maximum of 80% success with the diets. The reason is obvious.

In fact even the strongest diets fail at least 20% of the time just because of the principle SELNASPLUS has discovered and works on. Remember that there are 65 to 80 SELNASPLUS days per year, per gender. Dieting will pull your body to either negative or positive charge with food that has strong ion content. But your body takes these charges naturally no matter what you eat on some days and those are the days that we give you in our calendars.

20% X 365 days = 73 days. So even if you follow a strong diet when your SELNASPLUS days for the other gender kick in you will have the undesired gender and that is why dieting can have a maximum of 80% chance.

On the other hand dieting along with our calendars will of course give you better chances.

According to the recent scientific findings there are 2 facets to gender selection dieting for a girl.

1. Calories per day
2. Consuming food with strong ionizing effect on one charge and abstaining from food with strong ionizing effect on the other charge


Calories per day

The research shows a lower calorie intake around the time of conception can shift the odds of having a daugther from ten to 11 boys in every 20 births. About 1800 calories per day will give you a rate of 55% chances for a girl whereas the same rate is valid for boys at about 2200 calories per day.

Scientists had already known that animals with greater resources at their disposal produce more male offspring. The phenomenon has been observed in horses, cows, certain species of deer and invertebrates. This newest study seems to bear evidence that the human species is no exception to this rule of nature.

Researchers believe that the link between birthing male offspring and having access to a greater number of resources is due to the evolutionary drive to produce the greatest number of descendants.


Food with strong ionizing effect

· High calcium
· High magnesium
· Low sodium
· Low potassium

For 6 to 8 weeks prior to conception.

Foods high in calcium : All milk, cheese, yogurt, Sesame Seeds, Spinach, Collard Greens, Blackstrap, Molasses, Kelp, Tahini, Broccoli, Swiss Chard, Kale, Brazil Nuts, Celery, Almonds, Papaya, Flax Seeds, Oranges

Foods high in magnesium : Wheat bran, Brazil Nuts, Wheat Germ, Almonds, Cashew Nuts, Most other Nuts, All Bran Shredded Wheat, Weetabix, Soya Beans, Plain Chocolate, Figs, Beans, Lentils

Special Recommendations

Skip breakfast.

Instead of dieting You could choose to get food supplement for calcium and magnesium but remember to choose a supplement that does not have sodium and potassium content or your will balance the effect.

I copied this from www.baby-gender-online.com


----------



## allforthegirl

First of all please note that you do not have to diet to conceive the gender of your choice when using our calendars.

To give you an idea how dieting and SELNASPLUS is closely related we will mention a discussion we had with a gynecologist a few years back. The doctor has been selling our calendars to the families who could afford (calendars were expensive back then) and giving diets to the families who can not. He said he is getting a maximum of 80% success with the diets. The reason is obvious.

In fact even the strongest diets fail at least 20% of the time just because of the principle SELNASPLUS has discovered and works on. Remember that there are 65 to 80 SELNASPLUS days per year, per gender. Dieting will pull your body to either negative or positive charge with food that has strong ion content. But your body takes these charges naturally no matter what you eat on some days and those are the days that we give you in our calendars.

20% X 365 days = 73 days. So even if you follow a strong diet when your SELNASPLUS days for the other gender kick in you will have the undesired gender and that is why dieting can have a maximum of 80% chance.

On the other hand dieting along with our calendars will of course give you better chances.

According to the recent scientific findings there are 3 facets to gender selection dieting for a boy.

1. Calories per day
2. Vitamins
3. Consuming food with strong ionizing effect on one charge and abstaining from food with strong ionizing effect on the other charge

Calories per day

The research shows a higher calorie intake around the time of conception can shift the odds of having a son from ten to 11 boys in every 20 births. About 2200 calories per day will give you a rate of 55% chances for a boy whereas the same rate is valid for girls at about 1800 calories per day.

Scientists had already known that animals with greater resources at their disposal produce more male offspring. The phenomenon has been observed in horses, cows, certain species of deer and invertebrates. This newest study seems to bear evidence that the human species is no exception to this rule of nature.

Researchers believe that the link between birthing male offspring and having access to a greater number of resources is due to the evolutionary drive to produce the greatest number of descendants.

Vitamins

C, E and B12.

Food with strong ionizing effect

· High sodium
· High potassium
· Low calcium
· Low magnesium

For 6 to 8 weeks prior to conception.

Foods high in sodium : [Salt, table], [Leavening agents, baking soda], [Soup, consomme with gelatin, dehydrated, dry], [Desserts, rennin, tablets, unsweetened], [Soup, beef broth cubed, dry], [Soup, chicken broth cubes, dehydrated, dry], [Gravy, Au Jus Base, dry], [Soup, chicken broth or bouillon, dehydrated, dry], [Gravy, Au Jus Gravy Mix, dry], [Sauce, teriyaki, dehydrated, dry], [Jellyfish, dried, salted], [Sauce, spaghetti with mushrooms, dehydrated, dry], [Soup, beef noodle mix, dehydrated, dry form], [Soup, onion mix, dehydrated, dry form], [Sauce, fish, ready-to-serve]

Foods high in potassium : All meats, poultry and fish, Apricots (fresh more so than canned), Avocado, Banana, Cantaloupe, Honeydew, Kiwi, Lima beans, Milk, Oranges and orange juice, Potatoes, Prunes, Spinach, Tomatoes, Vegetable juice, Winter squash

Special Recommendations

Eat at least one bowl of breakfast cereal daily.
Instead of dieting You could choose to get food supplement for sodium and potassium but remember to choose a supplement that does not have calcium and magnesium content or your will balance the effect.

Again copied from www.baby-gender-online.com


----------



## Reidfidleir

What I want to know is how reliable these methods are or are they all pretty much just a crapshoot and 50/50 even still.


----------



## allforthegirl

Reidfidleir said:


> What I want to know is how reliable these methods are or are they all pretty much just a crapshoot and 50/50 even still.

Well I am curious too. I have read lots of negative things about the shelltes method, that and the other one that says to BD on different days. Oh and the whole diet/ph level one. Yet when I look for anything negative about this selnas method I find nothing. Only the reviews that are posted on the site itself. So could it be 50/50 still sure. I think in the end of it all I am still going to go spiritual. I have asked my guardian angel to take this in its hands that if I am to have a girl. I have lots of divine messages already before that we were so I am going to go off that!! (doesn't mean I won't go crazy until I get confirmation, but I think we all will in the end) I went crazy not knowing with all my boys. I had to find out, it will be no different this time. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

allforthegirl said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> ALL of Us Boy Makers must like the Salt!! :)
> 
> Look Up the Selnas Plus they are a True French Co. And only charge $50 for 6 mo... Some of those sites charge that for just 1 mo!!
> 
> Also if U r Up to it after my MC I was told that U R very Fertile U might want to do the Deed!!
> That is if U R up to it I know it's hard after a Loss!!!
> Best of
> Luck!!!!
> 
> I actually was given the methotrexate shot for my ectopic, so we will have to wait for three cycles, before we TTC again. Other wise we would be trying right now. :nope: One a good note I have O so only two more O's and we are good to go!!:thumbup:
> 
> I did pay for my chart so hopefully things will work out they way we want them Cause I want a girl so badly I have been tasting it for years!!
> 
> Are you doing the diet along with this method or just BD on the days selected??Click to expand...

I have been trying to steer toward the diet but I'm so bad about sticking W it!!
Plus I'm Allergic to milk so Dairy is a no go for me... I have been taking Calcium and other supplements to help!!!!
I don't really see how U can change your body make-up all that much... But hey I'm no Dr!! :shrug:

I'm just trying to figure out how to change my O in April to match up W my girl days wout BC!!
When trying for my youngest Son it took me a good 6mo to get back after BC!! :nope:


----------



## Pearls18

This is exactly why I am not going to bother now. There are so many methods out there, some say before, on or after OV, some say dairy, no dairy etc etc end of the day it is going to be 50/50 and I don't want to stress myself out and get disappointed. I am going to stop having bananas for breakfast, cut caffeine and try and generally eat less but this is it, my diet generally seems to favour boys. But we will get what we get.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not to rock the boat on the diet theory- cos i think it is worth a try, 

I am a vegetarian, I have never eaten breakfast (since i was about 11)
I live off cheese and broc.. etc etc etc milk is my favourite drink and yet i have a son.... 
I couldn't be more text book for that diet, you can't do any better at not eating meat then NEVER having ate any in your entire life... and they say vegetarians are more likely to have girls lol... tsssk!

Edit: my mum has 3 girls and she is a strict vegan, so no dairy there at all.. 

Of course there is nothing wrong with helping your chances and I will be adding some supplements to my diet, etc etc. I hate the idea of getting myself really into it though and then "failing" because technically If you are going off the diet theory i should have a girl  not that I was fussed the first time  x


----------



## Pearls18

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Not to rock the boat on the diet theory- cos i think it is worth a try,
> 
> I am a vegetarian, I have never eaten breakfast (since i was about 11)
> I live off cheese and broc.. etc etc etc milk is my favourite drink and yet i have a son....
> I couldn't be more text book for that diet, you can't do any better at not eating meat then NEVER having ate any in your entire life... and they say vegetarians are more likely to have girls lol... tsssk!
> 
> Edit: my mum has 3 girls and she is a strict vegan, so no dairy there at all..
> 
> Of course there is nothing wrong with helping your chances and I will be adding some supplements to my diet, etc etc. I hate the idea of getting myself really into it though and then "failing" because technically If you are going off the diet theory i should have a girl  not that I was fussed the first time  x

It's so hard to know what to do, I would have dedication to it if there was a more solid idea, I did literally everything that Shettles and diet theorists suggests gets boys (unintentionally!) so I guess I will do a couple of things differently just to see, but I think there is a reason nature doesn't want us to select! To be honest as DH is one of 3 boys (and a girl as well) I just wreckon he has more male sperm genetically!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

^^ I always thought that was the exact case, a science teacher told me that once, and then one day i told someone and they were like "that's bullshit" hahah.. but i did always think that if someone had 8 brothers and had 6 uncles etc then they just had more boy sperm :) when i was pregnant with my DS, i assumed it would be a boy, i knew before i had the scan lol.. it was more of a "told ya so moment" just because my ex had all brothers and all uncles etc etc


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> ^^ I always thought that was the exact case, a science teacher told me that once, and then one day i told someone and they were like "that's bullshit" hahah.. but i did always think that if someone had 8 brothers and had 6 uncles etc then they just had more boy sperm :) when i was pregnant with my DS, i assumed it would be a boy, i knew before i had the scan lol.. it was more of a "told ya so moment" just because my ex had all brothers and all uncles etc etc

It does give more of an idea then any other way I would think. Well I can hope anyways. Though with that theory OH family has mostly girls, so you would have thought that we too would have had a girl. 

On the other hand, with him being my twin flame, that we were meant to have x-amount of children together. I know for a fact that we would not have another child if DS was a DD. So we were meant to have a boy and a girl it makes perfect sense to me that we would have the girl last. So if this is way it is supposed to be I truly know it happened for a reason. :angel:


----------



## Sis4Us

allforthegirl said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ I always thought that was the exact case, a science teacher told me that once, and then one day i told someone and they were like "that's bullshit" hahah.. but i did always think that if someone had 8 brothers and had 6 uncles etc then they just had more boy sperm :) when i was pregnant with my DS, i assumed it would be a boy, i knew before i had the scan lol.. it was more of a "told ya so moment" just because my ex had all brothers and all uncles etc etc
> 
> It does give more of an idea then any other way I would think. Well I can hope anyways. Though with that theory OH family has mostly girls, so you would have thought that we too would have had a girl.
> 
> On the other hand, with him being my twin flame, that we were meant to have x-amount of children together. I know for a fact that we would not have another child if DS was a DD. So we were meant to have a boy and a girl it makes perfect sense to me that we would have the girl last. So if this is way it is supposed to be I truly know it happened for a reason. :angel:Click to expand...

Hey Allforthegirl

Let me know what your calendars says if u would like to compare!!
If U show me Urs I'll show U mine!!:winkwink:
If U think U will be trying in April then we should be on the same time frame!!
That is if I can figure this O situation!!:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

*Sis4Us* LOL I will show you mine :winkwink::flasher::flasher:

We will be TTC in May, and my safe TTC time will right over my most fertile time!! There is a nice long 8 days stretch, so according to them this is a good time to TTC. I am very excited!!

We have to wait until that time because I am still building my folic acid back up again from the shot. This time is also over the time we are taking a spa vacation. Very exciting!! :dance:


----------



## Sis4Us

allforthegirl said:


> *Sis4Us* LOL I will show you mine :winkwink::flasher::flasher:
> 
> We will be TTC in May, and my safe TTC time will right over my most fertile time!! There is a nice long 8 days stretch, so according to them this is a good time to TTC. I am very excited!!
> 
> We have to wait until that time because I am still building my folic acid back up again from the shot. This time is also over the time we are taking a spa vacation. Very exciting!! :dance:

Sounds like U got it ALL in the Bag!!!
:happydance:
Hope everything works out for ya... I have like 15 days in May also so if I can't get the days in April it will be my best chance!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Sis4Us said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> *Sis4Us* LOL I will show you mine :winkwink::flasher::flasher:
> 
> We will be TTC in May, and my safe TTC time will right over my most fertile time!! There is a nice long 8 days stretch, so according to them this is a good time to TTC. I am very excited!!
> 
> We have to wait until that time because I am still building my folic acid back up again from the shot. This time is also over the time we are taking a spa vacation. Very exciting!! :dance:
> 
> Sounds like U got it ALL in the Bag!!!
> :happydance:
> Hope everything works out for ya... I have like 15 days in May also so if I can't get the days in April it will be my best chance!!!Click to expand...

15 days is a really pro girl (according to them). I have 14 days in Sept but I sure hope that I get PG before then. June and July really suck for me. Only 4 days in June and only 1 in July!! Oi!


----------



## Sis4Us

allforthegirl said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> *Sis4Us* LOL I will show you mine :winkwink::flasher::flasher:
> 
> We will be TTC in May, and my safe TTC time will right over my most fertile time!! There is a nice long 8 days stretch, so according to them this is a good time to TTC. I am very excited!!
> 
> We have to wait until that time because I am still building my folic acid back up again from the shot. This time is also over the time we are taking a spa vacation. Very exciting!! :dance:
> 
> Sounds like U got it ALL in the Bag!!!
> :happydance:
> Hope everything works out for ya... I have like 15 days in May also so if I can't get the days in April it will be my best chance!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 15 days is a really pro girl (according to them). I have 14 days in Sept but I sure hope that I get PG before then. June and July really suck for me. Only 4 days in June and only 1 in July!! Oi!Click to expand...

Yea mine where the same 4 in Feb Only 1 in March 6 in April May is my biggest Month I think only because it has days in the beginning and some towards the End... Might be my best chance to catch my O!!! :thumbup:
Just don't want to wait been waiting for almost 2 Yrs!! :haha:
OMG looked up my May forecast and low and Behold my O falls in the middle of 10 days at the first and 5 days at the end of the month!!!
June and July I don't even have Days :(
I'm going to have to find away to change my O if I ever want a girl!!!


----------



## luvmyfam

allforthegirl said:


> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> We will be swaying for a girl. We have two amazing boys and would like for them to have a sister! We are going to use *ingender* and both DH and I will be doing the diet and supplements to decrease ph.
> 
> *Ingender?* What method is this?
> 
> We are trying for a girl. I have four boys, 3 with previous H, and one with current OH. I have always felt like there was someone missing from my life. Especially after my second boy. I love my boys dearly!! She is missing from my life, she is!! It is almost as if my soul feels incomplete.
> 
> As for what method to use, I am not sure. I really like revers doggy (where the women lies on top of the man, with her back to his chest). There is very little penetration, yet hits the G spot just right!! (Sorry if this is TMI, but we are all grown women here) I will also try to bring down my ph level. Though everything I have read, kind of debunks all methods. The main thing I am going to do is visualization and manifestation. I am good at manifestation with material things. So hopefully it will work here too!!Click to expand...

Ingender is a website (ingender.com). They believe there are 7 factors in swaying : ph, ions, diet, supplements, minerals, timing, and ....I can't remember the last:dohh:. Basically they say you can't just rely on one thing to sway for a certain sex and to use several "sway factors".

I love the website because you can go to the swaying attempts and outcomes section and see what all they did to sway and what their outcome was! But if you are going to visit the site its best to click on "gender swaying" under at home gender swaying, and read the faq section first. There is so much interesting info! 

There are other sites too, I think another one is called genderdreaming. 

When it comes to position, we conceived both boys using doggy style lol. They say to use missionary with no female orgasm...sounds like fun I know!

I TOTALLY get what you mean by something is missing!!!!!! When we were preggo with # 2 I was secretly hoping for another boy, because I felt terrified to have a girl! I got what I wanted! Well, shortly after DS 2 was born, I would see something girly and get this feeling I can't explain and I told DH that someone was missing in our family. He agreed to sway with our next. He and I agree, he said "if we sway and still have another boy, then that's how God wanted it and it was meant to be"!


----------



## allforthegirl

*luvmyfam* Cool thank you I will have to look into that too.

Though you can possibly sway the divinely ways too. If you just BD in hopes that you get one sex vs the other, the Divine may still give you have 50/50 chance, but if you give your guardian angel permission to help you with conceiving the babe that you feel that is missing in your life, you may have even a better chance. Our angels will not interfere with our life unless we give them permission to. So ask for help and guidance towards the right path, even if it for a baby. 

I too have done this. Now I have to stand back and believe that what will be will be! If I am meant to have this little girl in my life, she will come, and my angels will have brought her to me!! :angel:


----------



## Noodlebear

If I had my way I'd try for a girl so I have one of each but I don't know what my OH would think lol. I'd do it all! Ttc in those specific months, follow the right diets etc. I'm skeptical as to whether it actually works or not but it could be a bit of fun! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

So I read through the genderdreaming website. I am seriously not sure about that at all. When I got PG with my first I wasn't a hungry person and didn't eat all that much, part in parcel do to the fact that I had digestion issues. Yet I still had a boy.... Plus I know many women that were big eaters and lots of them had girls. So I am not sure that is really true. 

Shettles method obviously has been de-bunked many times, even by my own aunt. 

O-12 method seems really complicated, like really, how are you going to be that specific to time 12 hrs after you O?

Found this though and thought it interesting.


Family Size Same-Gender Mixed-Gender
2 Children 50% 50%
3 Children 25% 75%
4 Children 12.5% 87.5%
5 Children 6% 94%
6 Children 3% 97%
7 Children 1.6% 98.4%
So showing here is gets harder and harder to continually get the same sex each time.

Not sure how accurate this is but I am liking the odds :winkwink:

As for this calendar I got well..... there really isn't any information saying one way another. I am just hoping that we get PG right away again (on the days selected are my most fertile days in May) cause after that we really don't have good odds until Aug. 

But I am going to try and lower my calories anyways because I need to lose a bit of this belly before babe makes it come back on worse.... :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

That's why I'm trying the Selnas .... Seems to be the only one w a Lil hope and science!!

Just need to figure out how to alter my O time to overlap my girl days!!
Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!


----------



## brionykathryn

Just1morebaby said:


> We (I) want a little girl SO bad[-o&lt; that I feel like she's already a part of the family! We have 3 girls and 2 boys now so a healthy baby is really all that I can ask for. But I'm going to eat citrus like a mad woman, :sex: 2 days BEFORE ovulation, make sure he penetrates very shallow (TMI, sorry!) and not have an orgasm. I've done my extensive research :book: and those 4 things stick out for TTC a girl. And of course follow the chinese GP. I guess nobody REALLY knows if anything works because it's nature but I'm willing to stand on my head :headspin: to give it a shot!

i really want a girl so im soooo trying alll of these things!! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am having this really good feeling, not sure why.... But I feel really good about us having a girl. Funny thing is when I ordered the gender calendar I asked my angels "if I am meant to have this girl then to make my fertile time in May, my girl days" Well I almost peed myself when I looked at the calendar for the first time. I have strong girl days (9 days continuous) for my fertile days. What are the chances of that? :wohoo:


----------



## GreyGirl

We're happy with either. Our next will probably be our last...we have a daughter already and there are pros and cons to each gender being her sibling...so we're not fussed about which gender...to answer the question, no, we're not going to try and sway gender :)


----------



## caleblake

hey :hi: I most likely will try to sway with diet, we are not going to ttc till october (ish) Id love a little girl for my own selfish reasons but I also make amazing boys so I wont be overly dissapointed if it doesnt go my way :)


----------



## addy1

I will try to sway for a boy...but really do not care if we end up with another baby girl! Like a previous poster said I make amazing girls!! :pink:


----------



## Itsychik

Just1morebaby said:


> ... But I'm going to eat citrus like a mad woman, :sex: 2 days BEFORE ovulation, make sure he penetrates very shallow (TMI, sorry!) and not have an orgasm. I've done my extensive research :book: and those 4 things stick out for TTC a girl. And of course follow the chinese GP. I guess nobody REALLY knows if anything works because it's nature but I'm willing to stand on my head :headspin: to give it a shot!

This is pretty much us also!

When we conceived my DS we weren't trying for any gender (we had wanted a boy first, but I got pregnant our first month TTC so didn't have 'time' to try anything specific). We DTD though every day up until 2 or 3 days before my ovulation (then due to random other reason couldn't DTD for 4 days) and yet we still got our boy :cloud9:

So for the next time (in May!!) we're going to stick to the DTD 2 - 3 days before O, and then not again, (plus all the other things mentioned above) and if we don't get a BFP the first month then we'll still try the other things but :sex: as often as possible :wink:


----------

